# CM question?



## MamaBug (Jun 13, 2003)

Ok today is day 14 after O and I usually get AF on day 13. All I got yesterday was a very slight dark brown CM, barely there. Today the same thing. I have back pain, and some slight cramps but nothing else. I am wondering if that could be implantation bleeding? I did not have this with my first two but know that every pregnancy is different and I am older, so who knows. I do have a test, but I hate to waste it because of the expense, kwim, and maybe my dates are off and I won't get AF until tomorrow. So my questions are:

Could this be implantation bleeding? And what does that normally look like? How long does that last?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## MamaBug (Jun 13, 2003)

Oh well does not matter, got AF today








Off to read threads on vitamins and things to up the chances for this month!


----------

